# Where to invest in a deflationary environment ?



## depression (13 Nov 2008)

I believe there will be a year or two of deflation. Under such circumstances where should one invest his money ? I have a lot of spare cash right now circa 200 k from the sale of bank and related shares a year ago.


----------



## partisan (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: Where to invest in a deflationary environment ???*

Cash at the best fixed rate of interest you can get.


----------



## D8Lady (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: Where to invest in a deflationary environment ???*

Here's an idea for you - how about investing in an actual company, creating jobs, products and services? You  could do it through a  scheme.


----------



## z109 (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: Where to invest in a deflationary environment ???*



D8Lady said:


> Here's an idea for you - how about investing in an actual company, creating jobs, products and services? You  could do it through a  scheme.


So I went to look at the Enterprise Ireland site that you quoted above. It is hopelessly out of date, full of broken links. So, where is one supposed to find out what companies are looking for BES funding?


----------



## D8Lady (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: Where to invest in a deflationary environment ???*

Give them a call - its just an idea not necessarily a fully researched proposal.. 

Try county or city enterprise boards, Irish software association, digital hub etc.


----------



## joe sod (15 Nov 2008)

*Re: Where to invest in a deflationary environment ???*

oil and commodities, ok they might fall further, but it is asia that will lead the world out of recession, and this is what the asians will be buying, also western economies will have to print more money to reduce debt loadings


----------



## depression (17 Nov 2008)

*Re: Where to invest in a deflationary environment ???*



joe sod said:


> oil and commodities, ok they might fall further, but it is asia that will lead the world out of recession, and this is what the asians will be buying, also western economies will have to print more money to reduce debt loadings



Apparently inflation will follow the period of deflation


Is land inflation proof ? 


And will the people burdened by negative equity or large mortgages over long periods then find the value of their debts decreasing significantly due to inflation ?


----------



## z109 (17 Nov 2008)

*Re: Where to invest in a deflationary environment ???*



depression said:


> And will the people burdened by negative equity or large mortgages over long periods then find the value of their debts decreasing significantly due to inflation ?


Only if their salaries increase. Otherwise they will get poorer.


----------



## depression (21 Nov 2008)

*Re: Where to invest in a deflationary environment ???*

thanks for the replies.

If someone would consider investing a small % of net worth in gold, what does anyone think about the gold coins available at the GPO ?


----------



## corndog (24 Nov 2008)

Visit this link for information on invetsing in a BES fund:

[broken link removed]


----------



## joe sod (11 Dec 2008)

i think gold is a good buy, because very high rates of inflation are going to follow the credit crunch, the worlds central banks are going to have to inflate, thus reducing the value of cash, we may have deflation in ireland simply because irish goods and services have no other way to go but down irrespective of whether oil etc go back up because of international demand, warren buffet is investing almost all his stockpiles of cash which he has been hoarding for years, he is not banking on deflation, why not put some money where he is putting it,


----------



## Flax (19 Dec 2008)

I thought recessions were a "bad" time to buy gold as it's seen as a safe investment? I know the price of gold was drastically lower during the boom years.


----------

